# Thein Dust Collection Top Hat Separator.



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Got my separator made today. I used 1" High Density particle board and 1/8" poly carbonate plastic.

I still need to install the system outside of my shop, build an enclosure around it so I don't upset the neighbors and punch a hole through the wall to connect the piping.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Made a manifold to most easily go three directions. It's not the most efficient manner but I was short on space.









The top hat should capture most of the dust but I put a baffle in the bottom of the Jet spin chamber to hopefully reduce the amount of finer dust that enters the filter chamber.









The trash can is held up by three wedges at the bottom. I cut the bag short to save some space. 









Got the manifold attached. Now I need to hook my S&D pipe up.


----------



## LexWoodWorks (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice work done here. Isn't the separator amazing. I've been running one of these for a a while and have no complaints. Quick question for you…what's the dimension of the intake from the inside top of the top-hat to the bottom of the metal flange. I've been playing around with my own Thein (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/65135) a bit lately and I think about 1/2 the diameter seems to be the sweet spot but your looks a bit higher (unless I'm just not looking at the photo right). Any thoughts??

Also…If you're interesting in getting rid of the filter (and upping your CFM) I figured out a way to quiet the exhaust so as to not disturb the neighbors. See my post…nothing fancy…just some insulated HVAC flex pipe. By the looks of it though you've got nice Wynn there…so perhaps that path is not in your future.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Lex,

My top hat is 7" tall (inside) and the duct sticks down 2" inside the hat. I didn't know how deep to make it and couldn't come up with a valid argument to change it so I left it at the length it was. How did you test yours to find the sweet spot?

My dc isn't noisy to the point that I can't stand it. I like the wynn filter. I have a Clearview at my other shop and I'm glad I mounted it outside because it is very noisy.

By the way, I noticed you have a sawstop with an aftermarket over arm collector/guard. I had one of those and I wasn't getting good collection off the blade roost so I changed it out for sawstops and it works fantastic (except when cutting 1/16" off the edge of a board because the blade kicks the dust sideways. How does yours work for you?


----------

